# I see eggs!!!!!!!



## leghound (Nov 29, 2003)

:nod: Anyone know any thing about what I do now? I saw one of my reds looking darker than normal and swiming in a tight circle and then looking down. I kept watching thinking it thinks it sees something to eat. I looked closer and there are some eggs stuck to the back underside of a piece of wood. Now I have noticed eggs floating all over. I have a lot of airation.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Inot sure of the exact procedure but you will need a seperate tank to keep the fry in. Im not sure if you syphon the eggs into the new tank or wait till they hatch then syphon the hatchlins into the new tank. But anyways congrats on your breeding


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I got another batch last night too







I just syphoned the eggs into a tank with a spounge filter and a heater and filled it 3/4 the way up with water from the main tank. my filter was already in use on another tank so I just put it in. then in about 36 hrs they started hatching









Good Luck


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Read this article, http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

pythonwill said:


> I got another batch last night too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How many baby reds are in a batch?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Who's actually counting the eggs?...too many...

Mine 2nd patch was hatched within 24hrs instead of 48...the 1st one did...I'm not sure about the second...

For those that use sponge filter...I have this ABSOLUTE GREAT IDEA for you...but you need to pay me first...I'm sure you won't be disappointed...I should get a reward for this...anyway...I'll tell you all later...don't have much time now..


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

come on,,, out with it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Anywhere from a few eggs up to 6,000 or more. Realistically about 200-300 fry are possible.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

OK...this is currently running on my fry tank...

I bought a sponge filter from BUILDING 19...it worked great...because the tube of this sponge filter is bigger than the regular sponge filter I bought from a LFS...I decided to inserted the suction tube from the Aquaclear into the tube of the sponge filter...it fits perfectly...it worked out nicely...because no fry got sucked up...great water condition...

If you have a regular sponge filter you bought from LFS...you might also wanna try it w/ a whisper20...it fits...

What do u think of this idea?????


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I just used an Emp400 and put a sponge over the intake


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It awesome all the success people are having breeding red bellies


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

probably never would have happen without this site


----------

